

Is Node a Fad? - mojo706

Is it safe to assume that Node is here to stay and not just a fad? Some clients have it in their requirements and is configuring a Node server a worthy skill to have?
======
CyberFonic
Not a Fad! It is a solid workhorse! Configuring Node servers is hardly an
issue - maybe 5 minutes work. Writing services to run on Node does require
some JS experience and becoming comfortable with the asynchronous nature of
the Node environment. But most efficient browser side code is written in the
same style.

Node shares the v8 JS engine with Chrome - so it is a high performance
environment to write services for. Being able to use the one language,
JavaScript aka ECMAScript, on both the server and browser is going to ensure
longevity with lots of experienced programmers.

Will something "better" come along? - given enough time, YES!

Is it suitable for any task you may think of? - NO! It is unlikely that we'll
ever see a truly capable Swiss Army Knife of software engineering - not that
I'd try to fix my car with a SAK either!

------
tzaman
Node is a tool which is gaining in popularity because it's best suited for
_some_ projects/tasks. And setting Node.js on the server is easy. Even if it's
behind nginx (which is often the case). I think it's here to stay.

------
SchizoDuckie
Node is here to stay. I dare even to say that its going to take a flight and
thrive to a similar level as ruby in the coming 2 years

------
mojo706
edit: In a Node.js process, only one thing happens at a time. Is it entirely
impossible to perform a synchronus action on a node server?

~~~
jahitr
No isn't. You can perform synchronus actions. A lot of the io functions have a
blocking version.

